# Minecraft Server



## _chris_ (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo Community,
wie der Titel schon sagt möchte ich gerne einen Minecraft Server zusammelstellen.
Dieser sollte möglichst günstig, leise und stromsparend und. Afaik braucht man für Minecraftserver viel Ram, dementsprechend sollte die Konfig sein. Gehäuse brauch ich keins, da ich noch eins zu hause hab, ansonsten allerdings alles . Der Server wird ausschließlich für Minecraft genutzt.

MfG,
_chris_


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2011)

Wie hoch ist Dein Budget? Für wie viele Leute soll der Server reichen?


----------



## trnapster (21. Mai 2011)

Auf dieser Seite kann man schauen welche Bandbreite und RAM man braucht. Wenn du deine Geschwindigkeit nicht ändern kannst (anderer Tarif etc.) spiel ein wenig mit dem RAM herum.


----------



## F1nn (22. Mai 2011)

Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren, was ihr da für einen PC vorschlagt.
Er muss leise, günstig und stromsparend sein.

Gruß, F1nn


----------



## Kev95 (22. Mai 2011)

Ein Intel-Atom Board wäre eine Lösung.
Das Problem lieg aber eher an deiner Internetverbindung.


----------



## _chris_ (22. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist Dein Budget? Für wie viele Leute soll der Server reichen?


 
So hoch wie nötig so wenig wie möglich . Also aktuell wäre es inklusive mir nur 4, aber es sollten schon 10 Leute drauf spielen können, weil im Laufe der Zeit sich uns noch ein paar Freunde anschließen.

Ich werde den Server per Lan anschließen, allerdings bei einem Freund. Ich muss ihm mal sagen das er seine Up/Download Geschwindigkeit testet.


----------



## Kev95 (22. Mai 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> So hoch wie nötig so wenig wie möglich . Also aktuell wäre es inklusive mir nur 4, aber es sollten schon 10 Leute drauf spielen können, weil im Laufe der Zeit sich uns noch ein paar Freunde anschließen.


 
Für 10 Spieler brauchste ne 16k-Leitung, und zwar eine volle (keine kastrierte).

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## huntertech (22. Mai 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Für 10 Spieler brauchste ne 16k-Leitung, und zwar eine volle (keine kastrierte).
> 
> Gruß,
> Kevin



Also wenn ich da meine Internetgeschwindigkeiten eintrage (50 KB/s Upload, 575 KB/s Dowbload, 6000er Leitung), komme ich mit meinen 4GB Ram auf satte 31 Spieler. Ich kann aber aus Erfahrung sagen, dass es auch von der Spielweise abhängt. Wenn ihr nur "normal" spielt, reicht wohl auch ein recht leistungsschwaches System. Wenn ich alleine auf dem Server bin und 100 TNT zünde, laggt der ganze Server mit rund 0,2 FPS. 

Bist du dir denn sicher, dass der Server so viel Ram nutzen kann? Meines Wissens nach, ist der bei 2GB limitiert (verlass dich aber nicht drauf)


----------



## _chris_ (22. Mai 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:
			
		

> Für 10 Spieler brauchste ne 16k-Leitung, und zwar eine volle (keine kastrierte).
> 
> Gruß,
> Kevin



Was meinst du mit kastriert? Keine anderen Geräte dran? Was für eine Leitung brauch ich bei 4 Spielern?


----------



## huntertech (22. Mai 2011)

trnapster schrieb:


> Auf dieser Seite kann man schauen welche Bandbreite und RAM man braucht. Wenn du deine Geschwindigkeit nicht ändern kannst (anderer Tarif etc.) spiel ein wenig mit dem RAM herum.


 
Diese Seite ist Blödsinn. Habe gerade mal etwas rumgespielt, solange du 4GB Ram hast, würde laut Seite eine Leitung mit 10 KB/s Up- und Download für 30 Leite reichen o.0


----------



## garrisson (22. Mai 2011)

Miet dir nen kleinen VPS oder dedizierten Server. Vermutlich wirst du billiger weg kommen.


----------



## _chris_ (22. Mai 2011)

Ich würde aber gerne einen eigenen haben, denn Server mieten ist wieder mit dauerhaften Kosten verbunden, und drauf möchte ich verzichten .


----------



## garrisson (22. Mai 2011)

Die Frage ist einfach, was sich mehr lohnt. Jetzt einmalig mehrere 100€ in nen PC zu stecken und dann 2 Monate Spass dran haben oder nen Server, z.B. bei Hetzner für 30€ monatl., mieten und sich die Kosten mit den Kollegas teilen. Ich denke nicht, dass der MC-Server ewi bestehen bleibt, bzw. ab einer bestimmten Anzahl Spieler ist deine 16k-Leitung einfach zu klein und da bleibt dir nix anders übrige auf nen Root umzusteigen auf dem du 100mbit hast.

PS: Minecraft braucht nicht nur viel Ram sondern auch Rechenpower. Es kann aber nicht von mehreren Cores Gebrauch machen, da MC Threading nicht beherrscht.
Also ist es sehr sinnvoll bei der Auswahl der CPU auf grosse Rechenleistung/Core zu schauen. Mehr als einen Core brauchste im Prinzip nicht.


----------



## Kev95 (22. Mai 2011)

Mit _nicht kastriert_ meine ich, das auch wirklich 16k ankommen.
Nicht nur 10k oder sowas.


----------



## F1nn (22. Mai 2011)

Hmm, habe hier ca. 20.000er aber so ein Minecraft PC kostet dann schon noch ein bisschen :/


----------



## _chris_ (22. Mai 2011)

F1nn schrieb:


> Hmm, habe hier ca. 20.000er aber so ein Minecraft PC kostet dann schon noch ein bisschen :/


 
Wenn man sich es teilt gehts ja. Kannst du vllt. mal eine Zusammanestellung posten?


----------



## F1nn (22. Mai 2011)

Ne sry, kenne mich mit den Zusammenstellungen nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

Ich schlag einfach mal was vor  : 

CPU: Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed ~95 
Board:  ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) ~75
 RAM: 1x oder 2x GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB ~30
 NT: Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3 ~45
 Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 430 ~40  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15
 Lüfter: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ~12


----------



## F1nn (22. Mai 2011)

372 ist ja schon ne ganze Menge xD


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

Netzteil reicht ja auch ein Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## huntertech (22. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich schlag einfach mal was vor  :
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed ~95
> Board:  ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) ~75
> ...



Signed! Der i3-2100 hat eine recht hohe Pro-Kern-Leistung, müsste passen!



: @Softy: Schreibst du die ganzen Zusammenstellungen eigentlich jedes Mal neu oder hast du mittlerweile irgendwo vorgefertigte Listen dafür?


----------



## _chris_ (22. Mai 2011)

F1nn schrieb:
			
		

> 372 ist ja schon ne ganze Menge xD



Finde ich auch. Muss man wirklich auf P60 Basis aufbauen? Reicht da nicht etwas älteres. Ich meine wir sprechen hier von Minecraft .


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> : @Softy: Schreibst du die ganzen Zusammenstellungen eigentlich jedes Mal neu oder hast du mittlerweile irgendwo vorgefertigte Listen dafür?



Klar habe ich eine Liste. Da muss ich nur noch das Passende raussuchen und dann mache ich es wie Guttenberg: copy&paste 

@topic
Für wie viele Teilnehmer der Server dann reicht:


----------



## huntertech (22. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Klar habe ich eine Liste. Da muss ich nur noch das Passende raussuchen und dann mache ich es wie Guttenberg: copy&paste
> 
> @topic
> Für wie viele Teilnehmer der Server dann reicht:


 Muss ich mir auch mal anlegen 

Ich denke, dass es schwer zu sagen ist, wieviele Leute auf dem Server dann flüssig spielen werden können, weil es einfach keiner so genau weiß


----------



## _chris_ (22. Mai 2011)

Läuft dann das Spiel nur so gut wie der Server ist? Dann hängt ja dann nicht mehr vom End-Pc ab oder?


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich würde mir gerne einen ähnlichen Server basteln - TS3 und Minecraft, vllt. spätere andere Games ala Battlefield 3(Wenn es möglich sein wird)
(Mini-ITX = MUSS)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HDD, Windows sind vorhanden!
Reicht das NT für eine HD4870? Wegen LAN und so...

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## huntertech (22. Mai 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Läuft dann das Spiel nur so gut wie der Server ist? Dann hängt ja dann nicht mehr vom End-Pc ab oder?


 Für Berechnungen wie Grafik bleiben die Client-PCs zuständig. Wer aber ohne Texturpack spielst, hat somit quasi keine Berechnungen mehr, die Limitieren könnten und es kommt dann auf den Server an. Dieser muss dann berechnen, welche Veränderungen die Clienten in der Serverwelt vornehmen. Wieviel Leistung genau das kostet, weiß ich nicht. Nur wenn einer viel TNT auf einmal zündet, stürzt der Server ab 



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde mir gerne einen ähnlichen Server basteln - TS3 und Minecraft,  vllt. spätere andere Games ala Battlefield 3(Wenn es möglich sein wird)
> (Mini-ITX = MUSS)
> 
> ...



Normalerweise macht man es in diesem Forum so, dass man sich ein neues  Thema aufmacht und nicht einfach in das anderer Leute hineinplatzt.  Unanhängig davon: Ja, das NT reicht. Den CPU-Kühler kenne ich so nicht,  vom ähnlich flachen Scythe Big Shuriken hört man aber viel Gutes für  seine kleine Form. Aber wofür brauchst du 1500rpm-Lüfter? Wird etwas...  laut ^^ Ob der Server dann später für BF3 reichen wird, kann dir wohl noch keiner sagen.


----------



## huntertech (22. Mai 2011)

Tschuldigt, Doppelpost!


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> [...]Normalerweise macht man es in diesem Forum so, dass man sich ein neues  Thema aufmacht und nicht einfach in die anderer Leute hineinplatzt.  Unanhängig davon: Ja, das NT reicht. Den CPU-Kühler kenne ich so nicht,  vom ähnlich flachen Scythe Big Shuriken hört man aber viel Gutes für  seine kleine Form. Aber wofür brauchst du 1500rpm-Lüfter? Wird etwas...  laut ^^


 Ich will einen ähnlichen Server bauen, dann kann ich doch auch in das Thema posten? Passt doch! 
Wenn das NT reicht, ist doch super.
Der CPU-Kühler ist OK, und laut Caseking passt da auch alles.
Und Lüfter kann man drosseln ^^
Danke an diese Stelle!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## huntertech (22. Mai 2011)

Klar kannst du das hier posten, wenn du aber mit einer kompletten Zusammenstellung kommst, wirkt das immer etwas komisch. Versuch es demnächst am besten mit einem "Hi Leute, ich möchte mir auch so ein System holen, bekommt ihr das Ganze auch als Mini-ITX hin?"  Nur so als Idee ^^

Zurück zum Thema: Dann kannst du auch gleich günstigere Lüfter kaufen oder direkt langsamere ^^


----------



## wintobi (22. Mai 2011)

Also mein sever bassiert auf einem sockel a system und 512mb ram und der sever läuft ohne laggen mit 5leuten (sever läuft mit ubuntu verkabelt mit meinem win rechner per putty)


----------



## garrisson (23. Mai 2011)

Wieso wollt ihr euch alle nen "Server" bei euch zu Hause aufstellen? Das brint absolut nichts, da alle DSL-Verbindungen so schlecht sind, dass man eh nicht mit vielen Spielern drauf zocken kann.
Kauft euch einfach nen VPS oder halt nur Gameserver bzw. wenn ihr mehr Ahnung davon habt nen dediz. Server. Aber das, was ihr euch hier überlegt ist reine Geldverschwendung angesichts dessen,
dass es am Ende eh am Internet scheitern wird und nicht am PC/Server.

PS: Nochmal, Minecraft kennt kein Threading also sollte bei der Auswahl der CPU auf möglichst grosse Leistung/Kern geschaut werden. Je schlechter die CPU je grösser der Rambedarf(ich spreche aus Erfahrung). Und die 60 Spieler auf ner DSL-Leitung: Nie. Mit 20 gehts vermutlich grad noch knapp mit extremen Laggs. Generell ist Minecraft halt nicht wirklich optimiert und es wird auch nicht mehr viel dran gemacht(was Leistung anbelangt).


----------



## Dennisen (23. Mai 2011)

Ich würde noch eine Empfehlung machen: Anstatt einer fetten HDD nur eine SSD für Minecraft, das reicht Speicherplatz technisch locker, bietet aber aufgrund der permanenten Schreib und Lesevorgänge beim MC-Server einen fetten Performance-Schub. Ich habe selbst fünf Minecraftserver mit etwa 25 Spielern pro Server laufen und dafür in meinen Root extra eine SSD einbauen lassen - fetter Performancegewinn! Würde euch aber auch einen Server im Internet empfehlen. Aber wirklich viel Leitung ziehen tut Minecraft meinen Testergebnissen zufolge nicht ... Wichtig sind nur viel RAM und schnelle Festplatte, die CPU auch noch etwas, der Rest ist eher von weniger Belang.


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2011)

Ich sag euch, oder werdet alle an eurer Internet leitung scheitern. 
Ihr könnt 30 mbit/s Download haben, aber mir jeder Leitung zu wenig Upload. 5-10 mbit/s sind sich hier Pflicht. Auch für Minecraft / Teamspeak 3.


----------



## _chris_ (27. Mai 2011)

Also ich würde jetz gerne dann doch gerne einen Server mieten? Doch wo mach ich das und auf was muss ich achten?


----------



## BlackSaxo (17. Januar 2012)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Also ich würde jetz gerne dann doch gerne einen Server mieten? Doch wo mach ich das und auf was muss ich achten?


 
Hi, am besten suchst du dir ein Angebot welches dir zusagt.

z.B.
https://www.server4you.de/vserver/
oder
Linux Virtual Server - STRATO

Mein Tipp: (weil vmware esx und sehr preiswert)
vServer | FSIT.ch


----------



## bingo88 (17. Januar 2012)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob ein virtueller Server als Gamerserver taugt, besonders für Minecraft. Allerdings fußt das jetzt auch nicht grade auf eigener Erfahrung


----------

